# RB26DETT Workshop Manual...



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Good afternoon all 

Seing as this is my first post asking for something I do hope you'll all be nice 

I'm after the workshop manual for an R32 GTR, not too sure if it is by engine, or variant of skyline engine was installed if that makes any sense  

I've searched but have come up with nothing but dead links  

eg:/ 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showpost.php?p=255285&postcount=5
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showpost.php?p=400917&postcount=1

If someone could E-mail it to me It would be much appreciated 

[email protected] dot com

I would also like some hi-res pictures of standard engines - the more the better!

thanks

Jay


----------



## hitokiri (Jan 29, 2006)

YHPM


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Could you re-send it please, as I don't seem to have received it  

thanks


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Anybody? 

I have one for my S14a via SXOC... I would have thought the GTR version woud be just as freely available 

I'm on Broadband if it helps? shouldn't take too long to receive...


----------



## aidanjaye (Feb 22, 2006)

Send me your e-mail address and I'll fwd a copy


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

I've got one fella, pm me if your still interested 

Sev


----------



## berzerk (Feb 26, 2006)

There's a link to the R32 Service Manual half way down this page, has everything on the RB26:
http://www.jdmoc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=441&page=1&pp=10


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

berzerk said:


> There's a link to the R32 Service Manual half way down this page, has everything on the RB26:
> http://www.jdmoc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=441&page=1&pp=10


That's EXACTLY what I was after, thank you all very much


----------



## berzerk (Feb 26, 2006)

purplepower said:


> That's EXACTLY what I was after, thank you all very much


No problem, glad to help. :smokin:


----------



## a[email protected] (Mar 10, 2008)

holy thread revival I like the search button


----------

